# Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa Just Had The Best Main Event in Dynamite History



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*25 minutes later and I'm still sitting in the same spot in shock and processing what I've just witnessed. These women took the most brutal bumps I've seen women take in my 25 years of watching wrestling. Thumbtacks, tables, ladders, chairs, you name it. It was one of those matches that was so special that the winner has no effect on your enjoyment. If you didn't watch it, I recommend you do so as soon as possible.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372367568753803265

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372367033304776707

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372365306316922881

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372365671808569344

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372366432885936128*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Amazing match...

... but I think Omega vs. PAC in the Iron Man Match is still the #1 Dynamite main event to date.

This is definitely somewhere in the upper tier of Dynamite main events for me though, especially since some of the best matches were underneath the main event like Hangman/Kenny vs. Lucha Brothers and Cody vs. Brodie Lee.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Baker losing was the only part that brought it down for me. I mean, I guess theyll give her the belt eventually, but Im over waiting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Baker losing was the only part that brought it down for me. I mean, I guess theyll give her the belt eventually, but Im over waiting.


*Britt Baker's my favorite, but it didn't bother me one bit. She didn't look weak in defeat since she took all that damage and kept kicking out.*


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Baker losing was the only part that brought it down for me. I mean, I guess theyll give her the belt eventually, but Im over waiting.


the longer the wait... the sweeter it will be when she wins. Thunder Rosa needs to be the next champion... Britt can wait a while and continue to improve in the meantime


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Phenomenal match. I wouldn't say the best in AEW history, but it's up there in the top 5 for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> the longer the wait... the sweeter it will be when she wins. Thunder Rosa needs to be the next champion... Britt can wait a while and continue to improve in the meantime


*Hard disagree. We've waited long enough and we're sick of it. She should've ended Shida's reign in September instead of doing that stupid tooth n nail bullshit. This match will not distract us from the fact that her title reign has been delayed nonsensically.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm honestly trying to think of other great Dynamite main events off the top of my head. Only one that comes to mind right now is Mox vs. Omega from last year. I'd have to look back, but I could see this being the best.

As far as Rosa winning, I predicted it last week. This was a Lights Out match, so it doesn't matter towards rankings. So Britt could still come out and say " I have a higher ranking" and get her shot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Hard disagree. We've waited long enough and we're sick of it. She should've ended Shida's reign in September instead of doing that stupid tooth n nail bullshit. This match will not distract us from the fact that her title reign has been delayed nonsensically.*


And you heard Tony say who the number one contender right now was right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> And you heard Tony say who the number one contender right now was right?
> 
> View attachment 98822


*Yes, yet another filler opponent and forgettable "feud" for the soon to be year long reigning women's champion. Can't wait.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> And you heard Tony say who the number one contender right now was right?
> 
> View attachment 98822


Red Velvet won't win though, they'll have her lose on a random Dynamite between now and DON. Tay Conti is gonna get a big win against Nyla next week which will push her to the next level but she won't beat Shida either. It'll be Britt for sure.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Classic match. Definitely proped AEW's women's division up a few notches after tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I could watch this gif all night, my favourite shot in AEW history, what a badass.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Britt will be quick to point out that she won the feud 1-0... because tonight's match was unsanctioned and didn't count. 😂

How a wrestler looks coming out of a match is more important than the win/loss. If the match had sucked and Britt won, she would have come out of it looking weaker than she did losing a bloody war.

Britt got her win at Beach Break, Thunder was due a big win as she's lost a ton of big matches in recent months, including to Nyla, Serena twice, Britt at Beach Break and Shida. Even if she's not All Elite, they feature her in big women's matches so this was a deserved win.

With Shida watching the match backstage, I have a feeling we could get Shida (AEW) vs. Thunder (NWA) title vs. title match at DoN. Thunder is facing Kamille in a no.1 contender match at the NWA return PPV and if she wins that she'll 100% be getting the belt back, since Serena is 2-0 over her.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> I could watch this gif all night, my favourite shot in AEW history, what a badass.
> View attachment 98824


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> I could watch this gif all night, my favourite shot in AEW history, what a badass.
> View attachment 98824


This was my favorite part of the match, she looked like a lunatic. Like a brunette bloody Harley Quinn.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I like Dr. Britt Baker, a lot. But if you were to tell me I would be that jaw dropped impressed with her in a match, I wouldn't have believed you.

That gif can't help but remind me of Becky Lynch's classic bloody pose that made her The Man, at least a little bit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

iarwain said:


> I like Dr. Britt Baker, a lot. But if you were to tell me I would be that jaw dropped impressed with her in a match, I wouldn't have believed you.
> 
> That gif can't help but remind me of Becky Lynch's classic bloody pose that made her The Man, at least a little bit.


Tonight was Britt Baker's Becky moment for sure


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Britt will be quick to point out that she won the feud 1-0... because tonight's match was unsanctioned and didn't count. 😂
> 
> *How a wrestler looks coming out of a match is more important than the win/loss.* If the match had sucked and Britt won, she would have come out of it looking weaker than she did losing a bloody war.
> 
> ...


Ohhh. NOW you fucking admit that who wins and loses doesn’t matter so much as where each wrestler goes. Before you used the W-L record to try and fucking defend Cody rHHHodes’s booking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> Ohhh. NOW you fucking admit that who wins and loses doesn’t matter so much as where each wrestler goes. Before you used the W-L record to try and fucking defend Cody rHHHodes’s booking.


I did what? I said Penta losing by a roll-up made him look strong because Cody had to flash pin him after Penta kicked out of the Cross Rhodes and survived the figure-four. Penta looking bad would've been losing in 5 minutes to the Cross Rhodes, end of story, end of feud. Penta's arrogance and showboating was his own worst enemy and was played up by the commentators throughout the match (lazy covers).

Losing by a roll-up does not make a wrestler look shit! In fact if the winner is higher ranked than the loser, using a roll-up makes him look weak if anything. Flash finishes pretty much exist to protect the loser. And Cody is way higher up the pecking order than Penta, who hasn't had a singles push of note yet. Penta was losing clean to Trent in 2019, so this is a step up for him and Cody is again making look guys (Darby, Shaq) look good like the star he is.

If Cody had won wam-bam 1-2-3 after his finisher, you would have gone nuclear and said he buried Penta. Instead, there seems to be something more yet to happen after Penta sprung up and jumped him.

This Cody hatred is unhealthy man. He could be pushed *way* more than he is now, he's not even had a program of note since the Brodie feud due to the Shaq thing taking forever.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

AEW are certainly keeping the momentum going in the right direction since Revolution.
It’s what they need to do more 
Attract new viewers and then produce ppv worthy matches on dynamite like tonight. 
It has finally put the nail in the coffin that is WWE for me.
This match could easily headline this years Mania but yet it was on dynamite.
It certainly makes up for the botched ending to Omega and Moxleys match 
I think that was the aim for tonight 
Create a new hot topic of discussion that can over shadow the cheap theatrics that was Revolutions joke of an ending.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great match, one of the best ever Dynamite matches, male or Female. Britt looked like a badass, even in defeat. Both Women came out of this match looking like stars, maybe even a career defining match for both.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Definitely one of the best women's matches I've ever seen. And easily one of the best main events on dynamite thus far (pac/omega and moxley/Darby were better)


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

AEW put up most of the match on youtube. This is amazing! It's like watching a UFC knockout that I can watch over and over again. Perfection

And post match:


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Solid match for sure and definitely Britt's best in ring performance thus far. I don't mark out for racks or hardcore wrestling myself but it was done well and served a storytelling purpose.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yes, yet another filler opponent and forgettable "feud" for the soon to be year long reigning women's champion. Can't wait.*


just because shida sucks ass is no reason to rush britt baker. 
Steve Austin cut his king of the ring promo in june 1996.... didnt win the world title until march 1998.. nearly 2 years...but when he won it was glorious..and the start of the austin era. If it was up to internet fans he would have won the title at summerslam 96 and his first reign would have been a dud. 
Let britt continue to build on the great momentum she has so when she eventually wins it will feel truly special


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> just because shida sucks ass is no reason to rush britt baker.
> Steve Austin cut his king of the ring promo in june 1996.... didnt win the world title until march 1998.. nearly 2 years...but when he won it was glorious..and the start of the austin era. If it was up to internet fans he would have won the title at summerslam 96 and his first reign would have been a dud.
> Let britt continue to build on the great momentum she has so when she eventually wins it will feel truly special


Agree that today's fans have no patience - good things come to those who wait. 

The Shida reign has been stale for a while - I don't blame her though, think she's very talented, just don't understand why they couldn't have given her a good storyline to work with despite the langue barrier.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> just because shida sucks ass is no reason to rush britt baker.
> Steve Austin cut his king of the ring promo in june 1996.... didnt win the world title until march 1998.. nearly 2 years...but when he won it was glorious..and the start of the austin era. If it was up to internet fans he would have won the title at summerslam 96 and his first reign would have been a dud.
> Let britt continue to build on the great momentum she has so when she eventually wins it will feel truly special


*There's so much wrong here.

1. Shida doesn't suck, her booking does.

2. Not everyone can afford to wait, nor should they.

3. You're talking about a breakout moment for a then mid carder while ignoring the fact that two other men were dominating the world title scene in their primes.

It's called striking while the iron is hot. Had Britt won the title upon her return and had her run from September to now, it would easily be the best AEW Women's Championship reign ever. There would be no complaints at all about the booking of the division because the champion will have gotten all the attention and storylines she deserves. 

The main issue with the women's division is that the champion is treated like an irrelevant mid carder while Britt is being booked like a champion. Do you know why Austin had to wait two years? Because Shawn and Bret were at their peaks. Britt IS the peak of the women's division while Shida is cold as ice, and it's stupid to delay her crowning any further.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


>


Post match segment killed some of my excitement. "I hope Meltzer rates this 5 stars, that was my goal" Urgh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent performance. Both knocked it out of the park. Shida needs to lose the belt soon to Britt or Rosa..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Britts goal in wrestling is to get 5 stars from Meltzer? Fuck me. You're better than that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This was a fucking phenomenal match. I am proud as hell of Britt Baker and props to Thunder Rosa for (as always) leading a great match that did everything to make Britt into a fucking superstar.

That was a banger that resulted in my brother texting me in all caps, calling it the greatest women’s match he’d ever seen.

Britt started out sloppy with weak offense, but she’s became great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372377716004167681


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372371467137077250


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372410160052891652


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372368004336422914


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372392277696479235


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *25 minutes later and I'm still sitting in the same spot in shock and processing what I've just witnessed. These women took the most brutal bumps I've seen women take in my 25 years of watching wrestling. Thumbtacks, tables, ladders, chairs, you name it. It was one of those matches that was so special that the winner has no effect on your enjoyment. If you didn't watch it, I recommend you do so as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372367568753803265
> ...


As far as I’m concerned Britt is the absolute full package and the best women’s PRO Wrestler in the game. She’s Ric Flair Level Good.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> Post match segment killed some of my excitement. "I hope Meltzer rates this 5 stars, that was my goal" Urgh.


Yea great match that gave AEW some much needed credit back after the "explosion". But braking kayfabe and talking about meltzer while still bloody from the match is a shit move. Luckily that part wasn't on national TV.




Rhetro said:


> As far as I’m concerned Britt is the absolute full page page and the best women’s PRO Wrestler in the game. *She’s Ric Flair Level Good.*


Britt is great and has a lot of promise but let's not get ridiculous.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rhetro said:


> As far as I’m concerned Britt is the absolute full page page and the best women’s PRO Wrestler in the game. She’s Ric Flair Level Good.


I think the same. Best combination of promo work, character, humor, look, and now you can add epic matches. And to think she does this 1 day a week...like how can you pull off this type of performance by only working 1 day a week? The NXT/WWE girls are working/training 4-5 days a week. Britt's natural talent is phenomenal.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

decent match, both should be commended for it
but it wasn't The Best Main Event in Dynamite History

Omega vs. PAC Iron Man Match is still their Best Dynamite Main Event to date
it's not even close


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Yea great match that gave AEW some much needed credit back after the "explosion". But braking kayfabe and talking about meltzer while still bloody from the match is a shit move. Luckily that part wasn't on national TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Britt is great and has a lot of promise but let's not get ridiculous.


when I say that I mean look at the awareness, the selling,the ability to work the camera, the little cheap heat things. I don’t mean she is as of now I mean she’s on her way, there is not another so mean wrestler on the planet that does the little things right like she does


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

That scream when Britt landed on the thumb tacks 😵 and Thunder Rosa crying at the end 😭

Proud of both ladies 👏👏👏


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I would say that that match with Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker was the best match of the year for AEW. Both the woman really brought it to the next level and brought the matches to a different wave for the woman. The story was told and it goes to show that you never judge talent by it's cover. I knew Thunder Rosa was a gifted athlete and of the of the best in this current era in performances. Tonight she showed it. Britt really impressed me and made me a fan because she was willing to take the bumps and the hard hitting ones. Both woman bleed, showed intensity . In the last 2 full years, I haven't seen a feud so personal besides Sasha/Bayley, Becky/Sasha, Becky/Ronda, Shida/Nyla Rose. This is the kind of matches I want to see on any promotion, not just AEW period. 

My hats is off to you ladies, you both killed it and change the game in that division. @Prosper @BOSS of Bel-Air


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Thunder Rosa is a good wrestler but Britt carried the match facing the most brutal pain of the two. Britt should have won the match, she has it all and should be champion.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Good stuff. Was really impressed with the bumps they took. Especially Britt Baker. Really didn't expect the match to be that good. It was amazing. Great job to both.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That match single handedly made me a Britt Baker fan. I wasn't sold on her before but she's a complete badass after that. The bumps she took, I have a new respect for her. She's skyrocketed into my list of favorites. Best women's match in many years. Better than anything WWE has put out for sure.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Rhetro said:


> She’s Ric Flair Level Good.


Jesus Christ


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Maybe not the best ever, but it was awesome.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

Rhetro said:


> She’s Ric Flair Level Good.


You're entitled to your opinion but this is what is wrong with the AEW fan base all in one post. You like the match? Cool. Great match? Great. Comparing this 4 year experienced wrestler to one of the greatest of all time? Well, I won't give my real opinion on it to spare your feelings...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

It wasn't the best main event at all but it was definitely up there as one of the best they've had. These two wrestlers killed it.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Every now and then a match will occur that has perfect chemistry.
A classic 🔥 best match I’ve watched since Young Bucks vs Hangman and Kenny at Revolution.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sure.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

That...was...fucking...awesome!!! Didn’t know Britt had it in her. Her stock has definitely been raised. She’s benefitted hugely from working with Thunderosa as well.

Cole and Baker v Seth and Becky = dream match 😎


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa match was amazing. It made me react so much that I wish a WWE match would do the same for me nowadays. So many epic bumps they took and thumbdacts. Something you really dont see in the WWE anymore. Neither for the blood either because PG and we dont want to lose our sponsors. Bravo performance from both ladies and Britt really came out looking legit in the end too. It is time for Shida to drop the Title. She is an afterthought as Champ. The Japanese women, as much as we love their ring work, they lack personality. And the language barrier will always drag them down here in the States. Just look at Asuka and her Title reings. It is time for Britt to win the Title


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

It's going to be hard to keep Britt a heel after this match given the bumps she took. She's going to get cheered. This is definitely an iconic match, a match that may change history going forward with women's wrestling, and what women are allowed to do. Reminds me of UFC letting the women go all out and putting real $$$ behind Rousey and Nunes. If women can go to the next level in UFC, they should do it in wrestling too.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow. I am not very big on women's wrestling in general but that was one of the best matches for sure. These girls just went all out. Britt Baker is more than ready for a long ass title reign. She needs to start winning. 

Britt took punishment like she was mick foley or something. Highly impressed by her performance. Thunder Rosa really made sure to deliver all high impact sports safely yet making them look good. A true veteran. Great match for AEW. Kudos to both.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

What an incredible match. It was an amazing spot for the females in the company.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

These ladies went all out. What a great match.

Don't know about everyoe else, but the longer the match went on the more I wanted Britt to win as she just looked a bigger star than Thunder.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Amazing match. I think we all agree that Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker have amazing chemistry with each other in the ring and I wouldn’t mind another match between the 2 in the future again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rhetro said:


> As far as I’m concerned Britt is the absolute full package and the best women’s PRO Wrestler in the game. She’s Ric Flair Level Good.


Come on bro she's an amazing talent but she's not even in the same dimension as Ric Flair man.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Amazing match. I think we all agree that Thunder Rosa and Britt Baker have amazing chemistry with each other in the ring and I wouldn’t mind another match between the 2 in the future again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only issue is where do they go now that they went the blood and gore route? This was a match that screams "we aren't going to be wrestling each other for a while"

I don't think that there are many people that want to see Britt or Rosa become reliant on the shock and awe type stuff. Both women are too talented for that and Britt is AEW's golden goose as it pertains to their women's roster so it would be smart to only pull this kind of thing out very occasionally with her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*For those who thought the loss hurt Britt, she came out as the bigger star over this.*


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Come on bro she's an amazing talent but she's not even in the same dimension as Ric Flair man.


No one here seems to ready replies. I simply stated in my next reply that the context is that she has the ability to be ric flair good. As in mannerisms, psychology, physicality, willingness to bump, the promos the facials all of it. She works a camera better than any women’s wrestler I’ve seen in a loooong time.

she does sooooo many little things right. The little things make a great wrestler way more than a work rate. At the end of the day she does an outstanding job on the things that should matter to get heat and get people over.

Im surprised people think I meant literally she is ric flair!
Come on boys...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The exaggerations in this thread is hillarious.
Baker is NOT at Flair level.
Baker didn´t "carry" Thunder Rosa. Rosa is the best and most experienced wrestler between them
It was NOT the best match ever, nor was it the best match in AEW history. 

It was a great match, no doubt, but let´s keep the ground connection here and stop with the hyperbole.
I also didn´t really see the need for yet another hardcore match on free TV.. How are they going to top this on the next PPV?


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

RomeoBlues said:


> You're entitled to your opinion but this is what is wrong with the AEW fan base all in one post. You like the match? Cool. Great match? Great. Comparing this 4 year experienced wrestler to one of the greatest of all time? Well, I won't give my real opinion on it to spare your feelings...


I think you should read my reply that o made like TWO minutes after that post as the context...


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Jesus Christ


Holly fuck you guys. Are all of you too inept to read the fucking reply I made two minutes after the original post?

you guys would do yourselves a service to read all the replies before jumping the gun on comments.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Glad to see Thunder Rosa get revenge on Britt Baker. People were speculating that she would be leaving soon, so this must mean she is sticking around.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Here's the last eight minutes of this banger. And this is from AEW youtube channel I checked this time lol






Britt and Rosa did the damn thing. Mad respect to both of them but bigger props to Britt Baker. She seemed to take the bigger more hurtful moves.

Blood running down Britt's face just makes for a great striking visual. This is the second time this has happened to her.

Unless Impact/TNA did it first..this is the first time i can recall women using thumbtacks in a big wrestling company.

This is up there with today's hard-core women matches like Becky vs Charlotte Last Woman Standing match and Becky vs Charlotte vs Asuka at TLC. This was main event ppv worthy


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

45banshee said:


> Here's the last eight minutes of this banger. And this is from AEW youtube channel I checked this time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter what AEW does, you can be sure TNA/Impact did it first





at the 6:07 mark
And this was in 2017, so it´s not even that long ago


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rhetro said:


> No one here seems to ready replies. I simply stated in my next reply that the context is that she has the ability to be ric flair good. As in mannerisms, psychology, physicality, willingness to bump, the promos the facials all of it. She works a camera better than any women’s wrestler I’ve seen in a loooong time.
> 
> she does sooooo many little things right. The little things make a great wrestler way more than a work rate. At the end of the day she does an outstanding job on the things that should matter to get heat and get people over.
> 
> ...



She isn't going to be Ric flair good ever. It's a terrible statement to make. I appreciate the hyperbole but seriously if you think she has Ric Flair levels of potential you're crazy.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

yeahright2 said:


> Post match segment killed some of my excitement. "I hope Meltzer rates this 5 stars, that was my goal" Urgh.



every fucking time they do something awesome they gotta break kayfabe somehow.. they literally cannot help it


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

chronoxiong said:


> That Britt Baker/Thunder Rosa match was amazing. It made me react so much that I wish a WWE match would do the same for me nowadays. So many epic bumps they took and thumbdacts. Something you really dont see in the WWE anymore. Neither for the blood either because PG and we dont want to lose our sponsors. Bravo performance from both ladies and Britt really came out looking legit in the end too. It is time for Shida to drop the Title. She is an afterthought as Champ. The Japanese women, as much as we love their ring work, they lack personality. And the language barrier will always drag them down here in the States. Just look at Asuka and her Title reings. It is time for Britt to win the Title



dog im going to say it... the japanese women suck and are only pushed in this day and age ala sable the big tittied blonde back in 1999! the smarks just dont vocalize their horniness in the same way because thats looked down upon nowadays, but its there!


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Whatever we may think of the Ric Flair comparison, I think we can all agree that she is more physically imposing than Adam Cole.

Britt Baker BayBay!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

stew mack said:


> every fucking time they do something awesome they gotta break kayfabe somehow.. they literally cannot help it


I appreciate many see it this way and there's no doubting kayfabe has always been part of wrestling. For me I honestly loved to see that clip - made me feel more connected to the event and invested in the whole product seeing them all be part of a momentus moment. But I do get the opposition view... 

Genuine question, doesn't it fall outside of the canon anyway? I'm not sure where the clip came from tbh


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I appreciate many see it this way and there's no doubting kayfabe has always been part of wrestling. For me I honestly loved to see that clip - made me feel more connected to the event and invested in the whole product seeing them all be part of a momentus moment. But I do get the opposition view...
> 
> Genuine question, doesn't it fall outside of the canon anyway? I'm not sure where the clip came from tbh



like i feel like the general rule of thumb should be "the ring is the stage, and while on stage you NEVER break kayfabe!"


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

stew mack said:


> every fucking time they do something awesome they gotta break kayfabe somehow.. they literally cannot help it


Wouldn't wrestlers in-kayfabe want good ratings to get more money? I agree it was a lame thing to say, it definitely made her less cool, but I don't agree that it breaks kayfabe


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Shock Street said:


> Wouldn't wrestlers in-kayfabe want good ratings to get more money? I agree it was a lame thing to say, it definitely made her less cool, but I don't agree that it breaks kayfabe



Meltzer is the whole start of this "indy guys are better than big guys, my gimmick is going to be that i have good matches" bullshit. hes the reason we got awful japanese women wrestlers like riho and maki itoh in the main event indirectly


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

stew mack said:


> like i feel like the general rule of thumb should be "the ring is the stage, and while on stage you NEVER break kayfabe!"


Fair enough - now I think of it that would have been in front of the fans I guess? So yeh I see the point, could at least wait til they're backstage 

I've only ever been a casual viewer in so much as I only watch Dynamite, not Dark, not BTE, no youtube clips often. So some of this stuff rarely crosses my mind.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Genuine question, doesn't it fall outside of the canon anyway? I'm not sure where the clip came from tbh


It´s from the AEW official youtube. And in my book, if it´s official, it´s canon.



Shock Street said:


> Wouldn't wrestlers in-kayfabe want good ratings to get more money? I agree it was a lame thing to say, it definitely made her less cool, but I don't agree that it breaks kayfabe


No. In kayfabe they want to win, because they get a bigger cut of the profits. They shouldn´t care about star ratings from Uncle Dave. A heel wants to win by any means necessary, it doesn´t matter if the match is good or bad.
Sorry, but it sounds to me like you´re trying to spin a negative into a positive.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s from the AEW official youtube. And in my book, if it´s official, it´s canon.


Fair enough, I only ever watch the 2 hours of Dynamite so these things don't cross my mind (as I responded above). This would have been in front of live fans too I guess? Which I totally understand the point there 

Still, I'm just a sucker for 'feel good' moments what can I say 😁 but I don't disagree at all, in principle


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Sorry, but it sounds to me like you´re trying to spin a negative into a positive.


*I literally said "It was lame and made her less cool"*. How the fuck is that trying to make it a positive.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fair enough, I only ever watch the 2 hours of Dynamite so these things don't cross my mind (as I responded above). This would have been in front of live fans too I guess? Which I totally understand the point there
> 
> Still, I'm just a sucker for 'feel good' moments what can I say 😁 but I don't disagree at all, in principle


'feel good' moments are fine, as long as it happens in the ring as part of the story. post-match things like this breaks kayfabe (we know it´s dead, but we still like to pretend)


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shock Street said:


> *I literally said "It was lame and made her less cool"*. How the fuck is that trying to make it a positive.


The part about wrestlers wanting good star ratings because it makes them more money.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A big exaggeration to say best Dynamite main event yet. Not sure I’d put it as even the best of the year.

But the match was excellent best women’s AEW match so far that I can recall. Baker and Rosa delivered and exceeded my expectations for it. Great stuff.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> A big exaggeration to say best Dynamite main event yet. Not sure I’d put it as even the best of the year.
> 
> But the match was excellent best women’s AEW match so far that I can recall. Baker and Rosa delivered and exceeded my expectations for it. Great stuff.


I agree with @3venflow in considering Omega vs. PAC Ironman as the best main event, however, as he also explained, last night’s ME is in the debate for being, if not the best, one of the best main events in AEW Dynamite’s short history.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I appreciate many see it this way and there's no doubting kayfabe has always been part of wrestling. For me I honestly loved to see that clip - made me feel more connected to the event and invested in the whole product seeing them all be part of a momentus moment. But I do get the opposition view...
> 
> Genuine question, doesn't it fall outside of the canon anyway? I'm not sure where the clip came from tbh


*Meltzer is acknowledged in AEW canon, but it's still corny. Imagine them mentioning Insert Star Wars critic during the Luke Skywalker debut on The Mandalorian. They need to stop this winking at the internet shit.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Whoanma said:


> I agree with @3venflow in considering Omega vs. PAC Ironman as the best main event, however, as he also explained, last night’s ME is in the debate for being, if not the best, one of the best main events in AEW Dynamite’s short history.


Main 3 that come to my mind would be that Ironman, Moxley/Darby, and Cage/Darby. I’d put Baker/Rosa below those 3, but can’t think of anything else. And again, it’s probably the best AEW women’s match so far, and maybe even best women’s match in wrestling I can recall seeing. Rosa/Allison Kay from NWA last year (?) is up there too. Can’t think of anything I’ve seen from WWE that would be.

Rosa has definitely impressed me whenever I watch her matches, but Baker deserves every bit as much credit for last night’s match. She knew the spotlight was on her and Rosa, and put in a top tier performance.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Meltzer is acknowledged in AEW canon, but it's still corny. Imagine them mentioning Insert Star Wars critic during the Luke Skywalker debut on The Mandalorian. They need to stop this winking at the internet shit.*



seriously like the shit is geared TOO FUCKING MUCH towards us! the brass ring shit, this after a fucking GREAT match where both brauds bladed the hard way?! its just irritating to see because they got so much more potential


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t we just say that it was fun and a great main event and leave it at that?


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Great match. Always nice to see some color in big matches too [emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Meltzer is acknowledged in AEW canon, but it's still corny. Imagine them mentioning Insert Star Wars critic during the Luke Skywalker debut on The Mandalorian. They need to stop this winking at the internet shit.*


On this specific point re:Meltzer... wouldn't it be more akin to a sports commentator mentioning that a player has won certain prizes or awards, in kayfabe terms?

More generally re:kayfabe... at the end of the day, I'm not guna argue that breaking it is good as I appreciate it goes against the mantra of pro wrestling. So I appreciate the points you and others are making and don't deny them from a business perspective.

On a personal level though, I sometimes love it, depending on the situation. Was it the four horse women who hugged in the ring years ago after their momentus match? Really pissed off some people but I got a buzz from it lol (if I'm remembering correctly). I don't think I take wrestling nearly as seriously as some though - which might explain the difference in attitude.

Ironically, I love MJF for maintening his character! So for me it depends on the situation but I'll never argue that breaking kayfabe is good for business or the right thing to do, despite my own tastes.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t we just say that it was fun and a great main event and leave it at that?


I'm with you 😅 but I guess it depends on your relationship to wrestling - to me it's just a bit of fun, to others it's a serious industry with tradition and values etc...

Edit - oops second double post in one day 😬😳


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Just watched the highlights, for what I saw those two were in the zone, great match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> On this specific point re:Meltzer... wouldn't it be more akin to a sports commentator mentioning that a player has won certain prizes or awards, in kayfabe terms?
> 
> More generally re:kayfabe... at the end of the day, I'm not guna argue that breaking it is good as I appreciate it goes against the mantra of pro wrestling. So I appreciate the points you and others are making and don't deny them from a business perspective.
> 
> ...


*Plenty of men like Michaels, Flair, Austin, and Rock have hugged after great matches. That's very different from saying "I hope Meltzer gives me 5 stars!" That's inexcusably awful and I love Britt.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

In the UFC, there's a "Fight of the Night" award and often fighters campaign to receive this award. Granted, this has a monetary bonus attached but it's not unheard of for real prize fighters to try and have fights that are well received by fans and critics


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Plenty of men like Michaels, Flair, Austin, and Rock have hugged after great matches. That's very different from saying "I hope Meltzer gives me 5 stars!" That's inexcusably awful and I love Britt.*


Really? Maybe I'm misreading this but in my mind having enemies hug in the middle of the ring is a far clearer breach of kayfaybe than an backstage comment that's put on youtube...


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There's so much wrong here.
> 
> 1. Shida doesn't suck, her booking does.
> 
> ...


1. Yes Shida does suck like Riho sucked. Bottom line she is on american tv and cant speak english,,, she should never be champion to begin with. 
2. Britt is not 40 years old.. she is 30 and only has a few years experience. She could easily wait another year.
3.If Britt had won in September it would have been a meh moment that no one remembers. She has built phenominal momentum since then and continues to improve... let that build and momentum continue for another year... and when she does win the title it will be a pivotal moment in AEW history. Thunder Rosa should win the belt... and sets up a Rosa vs Baker rematch at a PPV next year which will have a ton of buzz... every fan will watch in anticipation... it could even main event the ppv. That is a million times better than Baker wining the title on some random episode of Dynamite last september before she ever had a single great match. Now she has established she is legit and deserves it. Dont ruin it because the rest of the womans division is shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Really? Maybe I'm misreading this but in my mind having enemies hug in the middle of the ring is a far clearer breach of kayfaybe than an backstage comment that's put on youtube...


*Enemies hugging is a sign of mutual respect that transcends their personal issues. Acknowledging a critic who makes a living off of pulling back the curtain is counterproductive to the suspension of disbelief created by professional wrestling. There's a reason every super hero doesn't act like Deadpool.*


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Enemies hugging is a sign of mutual respect that transcends their personal issues. Acknowledging a critic who makes a living off of pulling back the curtain is counterproductive to the suspension of disbelief created by professional wrestling. There's a reason every super hero doesn't act like Deadpool.*


Hadn't thought of it like that to be fair 👍


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Hadn't thought of it like that to be fair 👍


*Just think about how many times you've heard the "We went through hell together promo." *


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I will take Rosa and Baker over all this whose the cutest wrestler in the world bullshit from Itoh and Riho fans.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That was superb, above and beyond for weekly TV though. Should have been on ppv really. Really shows the men up as Eddie Kingston has already tweeted lol. This will be where cornette shits on the match as he isn't much a fan of women doing hardcore matches.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

I think it was very smart. Rosa wins the match, thus the feud, right choice especially in this kind of match, and after a program that's gone on for a while, but as it's not on the record it shouldn't _technically_ impact Britt's standing in a surely inevitable build towards Shida.

The one potential downside is that she was SO good in the match that it'll be tough to keep her heel coming off of it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That was the best match iv seen since the Walter v dragunoff match last year. I'd have that above it as it didn't need gimmick or the blading. Best women's match by a mile though in last few years.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I don't care for Britt Baker - nothing against her, she just doesn't appeal to me in any way as a wrestler or character - but she put herself out there to be in that sort of match and I respect that. 

I wouldn't call what I saw the greatest AEW main event ever but it was very, very good for the style of match it was. I hope this stops some of the criticism the AEW women get. They didn't start out as the strongest collection of girls but the talent level is rising with those less experienced stepping up to work with the established women who've made names for themselves elsewhere, like Thunder Rosa. Baker was exceptional in a difficult match. Red Velvet, Tay Conti and Layla Hirsch have great basics to build on. Jade Cargill (and Maki Itoh - bring her back please!) has star presence and that's harder to learn than moves are. The AEW women's roster deserves more respect than they've been getting and I hope a stellar main event has gotten people looking at them with fresh perspective.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This was a great match for sure. Britt was fucking hardcore. Was happy to see Rosa win as IMO she needs it more atm plus I just love Rosa, but damn did this match also put some big respect on Britt's name. A great step forward for womens wrestling in terms of boundry-breaking and with the awesome tournement we just had, plus now this, AEW is finally turning their women's division around, and then some. 

I could do with seeing AEW do fewer blade jobs because the impact is quickly being lost, but this match gets a pass because its not like the women have done a ton of them in the past, and it perhaps was extra effective because of that, but even so I'd rather it be a rarity than something we see once a week, as seems to have been the case lately. 

The direction seemed to be Rosa vs Shida, which was fucking great the last time, but with Britt on Twitter still taunting Rosa, I could see either another match between the two, or a three-way, or perhaps Britt getting involved in a Shida/Rosa match to lead to a later 3-way. I'm fine with any of that TBH. Could even see Britt winning the follow-up as Rosa's going to have to do more NWA dates in the near/immediate future so might be one way to heat her up before putting her on the backburner ready for her return once she finishes with NWA.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372624078608199689

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Will Jim Cornette invoke the tooth and nail rule lol. Surely not this week!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

thisissting said:


> Will Jim Cornette invoke the tooth and nail rule lol. Surely not this week!


lol, he probably will, he doesn't care. Even if he doesn't invoke the tooth and nail rule, he'll probably turn it off when he sees the thumbtacks


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not best main event in dynamite history, I would give that to Omega/Pac

But this was an awesome match, best womens match for a quite some time in any company in north america imo.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> Will Jim Cornette invoke the tooth and nail rule lol. Surely not this week!


He will. It´s Baker, and "hardcore garbage wrestling that belongs to an outlaw mudshow"


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What a divot. Surely his stooge will have the balls to inject some realism to the show at that point lol. If he watches and shits on this match he just shows himself up to be completely out of touch. His stooge is intelligent enough to know this.


----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

I gotta watch this.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Post match segment killed some of my excitement. "I hope Meltzer rates this 5 stars, that was my goal" Urgh.


yeah that was a kick in my gut as well lol.


----------



## BigOrange12 (Mar 13, 2021)

Britt is Adams Cole wife?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Brit looked rather uncomfortable with the adulation. Tony had to reassure her that she did great.


----------



## ShadesMcDude (Oct 4, 2017)

AEW match of 2021 easily. Big respect for both of those chicks. I didn’t expect them to do half of the shit they pulled off.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372401190927929347

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Overall good match. Definitely one of the best women's matches on AEW. However as usual they tried to shoehorn too much into one match. The thumbtacks were too much and spots that should have ended the match only got a 2 count. All companies are doing this these days, but it's still makes the match longer than it needs to be and makes the match seem more like a spot fest vs an actual match. Props to both ladies though, they took some nasty bumps. Some were definitely unnecessary, but I still give the match high praise. Head shoulders above the garbage barbwire death match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol, he probably will, he doesn't care. Even if he doesn't invoke the tooth and nail rule, he'll probably turn it off when he sees the thumbtacks


*"Brian, I didn't fast forward because you told me I had to watch this girls' match, even though the tooth n nail rule is in effect, and now I want to slap the piss out of you for making me watch this garbage."*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *"Brian, I didn't fast forward because you told me I had to watch this girls' match, even though the tooth n nail rule is in effect, and now I want to slap the piss out of you for making me watch this garbage."*


"These 120 pound women are doing shit to each-other THE MEN are supposed to do!!"


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It’s definitely in contention for sure (the Kenny vs. PAC Ironman Match has a case as well imo). Wow just wow!

I was already hyped due to the spoilers. But it still blew away mu expectations.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *"Brian, I didn't fast forward because you told me I had to watch this girls' match, even though the tooth n nail rule is in effect, and now I want to slap the piss out of you for making me watch this garbage."*





The Definition of Technician said:


> "These 120 pound women are doing shit to each-other THE MEN are supposed to do!!"


OK, are you guys making up quotes you'd expect from him or did he really make those statements? I'm open about my ambivalence towards Britt Baker but if Cornette's that stubborn that he refuses to give her credit where it's due, and then throws in a jab at women's wrestling in general, he's showing out of date bias.

I'm stuck between thinking he's unwilling to consider how any of the changes happening in pro wrestling have value and admiring his ability to transfer the skill of drawing attention playing the heel from a manager role to that of a podcast pundit. Either way, he's an entertaining talker.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Baker losing was the only part that brought it down for me. I mean, I guess theyll give her the belt eventually, but Im over waiting.


Britt can afford such losses because her overness as a character doesn't need to rely as heavily on being protected with wins and losses like many other talents in aew.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> OK, are you guys making up quotes you'd expect from him or did he really make those statements? I'm open about my ambivalence towards Britt Baker but if Cornette's that stubborn that he refuses to give her credit where it's due, and then throws in a jab at women's wrestling in general, he's showing out of date bias.
> 
> I'm stuck between thinking he's unwilling to consider how any of the changes happening in pro wrestling have value and admiring his ability to transfer the skill of drawing attention playing the heel from a manager role to that of a podcast pundit. Either way, he's an entertaining talker.


*We're emulating what we think he'll say, lol.*


The Definition of Technician said:


> "These 120 pound women are doing shit to each-other THE MEN are supposed to do!!"


*One big thing I give Cornette credit for is his consistency. He wouldn't even let the men do half of this shit. He used to stretcher people out for less and would be hesitant to even break tables.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> OK, are you guys making up quotes you'd expect from him or did he really make those statements? I'm open about my ambivalence towards Britt Baker but if Cornette's that stubborn that he refuses to give her credit where it's due, and then throws in a jab at women's wrestling in general, he's showing out of date bias.
> 
> I'm stuck between thinking he's unwilling to consider how any of the changes happening in pro wrestling have value and admiring his ability to transfer the skill of drawing attention playing the heel from a manager role to that of a podcast pundit. Either way, he's an entertaining talker.


Nah, but Cornette is pretty consistent, no doubt there will mention of the tooth and nail rule, and if he watches it i do think he might stop at the thumbtacks spot because he turned off a Moxley match before which had thumbtacks too. 



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *We're emulating what we think he'll say, lol.
> 
> 
> One big thing I give Cornette credit for is his consistency. He wouldn't even let the men do half of this shit. He used to stretcher people out for less and would be hesitant to even break tables.*


Yeah, he's consistent with this, he's just allergic to any "phoniness".






His small rant here from 2:45-4min is what he thinks of stuff like this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, but Cornette is pretty consistent, no doubt there will mention of the tooth and nail rule, and if he watches it i do think he might stop at the thumbtacks spot because he turned off a Moxley match before which had thumbtacks too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah, he LOVES Rhea and think she represents everything in terms of a believable woman in wrestling, (tall, pretty, muscular, huge breasts) but he won't even give her a pass for hardcore matches.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Britt Baker going for that “hardcore legend” moniker already. 😉


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

thisissting said:


> What a divot. Surely his stooge will have the balls to inject some realism to the show at that point lol. If he watches and shits on this match he just shows himself up to be completely out of touch. His stooge is intelligent enough to know this.


Yup completely out of touch with reality. Its OK if its Terry funk but the women aren't allowed and somehow it makes men look worse? That opinion is just not going to wash in modern times saying they make the men look bad. Jeez. The buzz off this match he can't ignore. Stooge clearly liked the match but didnt man up to him as usual. Pulled an excuse of not liking thumb tacks where he clearly enjoyed the match. This match definitely elevated both women regardless of what he says. For me it should have been on ppv not weekly TV is my only criticism. Cornette clearly doesn't like extreme style matches or women's wrestling and he just makes a fool out of himself when he reviews them. Wrestling is a niche audience and has to appeal to its niche audience these days. Society has changed also and if you don't move with the times you get left behind.


----------

